# 2010s First for NS pics



## Brandon_Pelrine (Jan 2, 2010)

Here are some pics of the first run might take somemore on our seond run later.


----------



## Brandon_Pelrine (Jan 2, 2010)

more.. sorry for double post


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Looking good, I'll try and get some from down Chester way later today.


----------



## Brandon_Pelrine (Jan 2, 2010)

Cool man, gonna get somemore later to loading salt and what not, its still half freezing rain here and snow hopin it gets colder and turns to snow.

~Brandon


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

love that ford


----------



## aulen (Sep 18, 2007)

Not plowing.... but Bridgewater area


----------



## Brandon_Pelrine (Jan 2, 2010)

Im not a ford guy but yes its a beauitful truck, plows the snow wet snow like theres nothign infront of it.


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Very nice!


----------

